# Unacceptable Trifecta Service



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

It took some of us more than a month to receive an updated tune. Vince does not sit there and wait for one, he has many other logs. Sorry for this though, i feel your anxiety. I will give you a lift if i see you if i so happen to pass by and drive so much. 

[email protected] send it to him directly... Does anyone else know what is the email through wot-tuning or whatever?


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

I cant even get the program to connect to my vehicle. Im giving it another shot on friday or saturday because if i am having issues connecting to start I'm worried the reflash wont go well and leave my vehicle inoperable so at least i will have a chance to bring it to the dealer. Im really wishing i never purchased this as i wasted all of last friday night trying to connect to my car on multiple laptops with zero success. 

Before i get blasted here for saying this i sent logs of the program issues and Yes i updated the driver, installed ez flash and tried updating framework although all laptops were windows 7/8. At this point i just want to return this because i cant connect so the tune is useless.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

...Wow.. I will try and get Vince in here. Mike who did you buy it from? BNR?


----------



## Hack (Jul 10, 2013)

Exactly why I got Hptuners. If I want to make a change, I can tweak it and reflash in less than ten minutes 

-Posted from my Galaxy Note 2 on VZW's LTE network.


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

I got an older version of ez flash sent to me yesterday that i need to try this week. I'll post up how it goes. Bought from another distributer here.

Unfortunately, You only get one shot to make first impressions and they are not good. I flash a module on a daily basis at work using etas/INCA and i couldn't get this working. Different software but ez flash is much more simple to use so im just surprised it would connect. My pc does recognize the cable everytime its plugged in.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Well Mike there is hundreds of members here who are extremely satisfied with their tunes and that is only on this forum. Mistakes do happen, but lets see if the older version of EZFlash works out for you.


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

I hope that ends up being the case for me as well. 

On a side note i have 46k on the car now should i have the trans fluid changed on the auto? This auto trans is the main reason i wanted the tune (gearing, long shift times and it actually seems confused of what gear to be in sometimes). I dont believe any of the services performed did this so far but i wanted to be safe if this works and im making more power. I also switched to premium a few weeks ago. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I would assume you change the trans fluid at the regularly scheduled interval.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Mike220 said:


> I hope that ends up being the case for me as well.
> 
> On a side note i have 46k on the car now should i have the trans fluid changed on the auto? This auto trans is the main reason i wanted the tune (gearing, long shift times and it actually seems confused of what gear to be in sometimes). I dont believe any of the services performed did this so far but i wanted to be safe if this works and im making more power. I also switched to premium a few weeks ago.
> 
> ...


Yes, I'd change it. 

The regular maintenance intervals on AT's are normally too long and the fluid is badly discolored/burnt by then.

Also, once you tune, more power through the transmission = more heat, so you may want to adopt a 30-40K trans. fluid schedule.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

ErikBEggs said:


> I would assume you change the trans fluid at the regularly scheduled interval.



The normal service interval in the back of the owners manual says 97,500miles for the auto trans fluid, however the severe service lists it at 45,000 miles. The maintenance schedule is listed on 11-5(normal) and 11-7(severe) of the 2013 owners manual. http://www.chevrolet.com/content/da...rship/Manuals and Videos/02_pdf/2k13cruze.pdf


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

95% of all Cruze owners fall into the severe service schedule. Change the transmission fluid. Dexron-VI only!!!

Your laptop is fully charged and the car battery is fully charged, right? We have had issues with laptops not being fully charged before.


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

Yes to both, im going to plug in my desktop just to see if that changes anything. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Jnoobs (Nov 22, 2012)

Mike220 said:


> I got an older version of ez flash sent to me yesterday that i need to try this week. I'll post up how it goes. Bought from another distributer here.
> 
> Unfortunately, You only get one shot to make first impressions and they are not good. I flash a module on a daily basis at work using etas/INCA and i couldn't get this working. Different software but ez flash is much more simple to use so im just surprised it would connect. My pc does recognize the cable everytime its plugged in.
> 
> ...


Try a Windows XP laptop. 7/8 have different (and more advanced) securities on software pushes through the .Net Framework.

Also make sure your key is turned all the way to the right into accessory (2-clicks not 1).

I've used both the older version and newer version if EZ Flash on XP and have never had an issue


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

sciphi said:


> 95% of all Cruze owners fall into the severe service schedule. Change the transmission fluid. Dexron-VI only!!!
> 
> Your laptop is fully charged and the car battery is fully charged, right? We have had issues with laptops not being fully charged before.


Yeah I had a dying battery on my Scoob and the tune corrupted the ECU. $1000 later I ended up going Opensource with a shop that rivaled AMS at the time. I will say the dealership in Cherry Hill was the best experience ever granted the coperate office was also down the street.

I 3rd a fluid swap and has anyone ran a 2nd trans cooler on their Cruze? 


I had isues trying to run programs on XP with my Toughbook and ended up swapping to a W7 hard drive. Not sure if I went into admin mode and ran as a difrent windows compatability mode or not; that tune had to be like 2010 or something. I had similar issues with trying to get in touch with the original "reputable forum tuner" to verify their tune was the right one sent to me. I'm pretty sure it was an anti lag tune from how rich it was before I lift throttle. I ended up eating a $150 wideband upstream o2 sensor and possibly the reason my VF40 failed.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

jblackburn said:


> Yes, I'd change it.
> 
> The regular maintenance intervals on AT's are normally too long and the fluid is badly discolored/burnt by then.
> 
> Also, once you tune, more power through the transmission = more heat, so you may want to adopt a 30-40K trans. fluid schedule.


I second this. 

Send me a PM if you need me to get a hold of Vince for you.


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

I went to meet Starchy at work to try his laptop that he uses for for flashing. His pc will not recognize my vehicle either. That makes me believe its my cable. He didnt have his cable available at the time but we can try that next however i need to to work on my pc so i dont have to bug forum members. 

On a side note, i drove starchy's cruze and holy crap that was way more powerful then expected! Thanks for your time Starchy.


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Then you can rule out the software, if his cable works speak with Jerry so you can get another cable and send him yours.


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

Thats the game plan. Ill meet him as soon as we can arrange it. If his cable works then ill do as you suggest. Thanks for the responses gentlemen. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## titan2782 (Nov 4, 2011)

I get P0299 all the time, especially on a hot day with the tune on and the A/C running. My understanding is the WG cracks open early. Vince told me a while back that Forge was making an aftermarket WG to help this. Not sure is that causes the P0299 or not, but it might.


----------



## Mike220 (Jan 5, 2011)

Used the old version of ezflash software. My cable and pc connect and i can check codes. All my attempts at flashes fail. The error is "unsupported operating system" (xp). Not sure what to do at this point. I leary to continue to try flashing so i dont risk my car becoming inoperable. I sent the files in a few days ago. 


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Sic81 (Aug 16, 2013)

ezflash wouldnt connect to my car either. we had to use a older version to get it to work but it was really slow.


----------

